# Light through windows - Painting



## rwebbart (Nov 23, 2006)

From a series that sold out at my last gallery show..... Theres more of them on my site. This on is 9"x6", Oil on Canvas.


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats awesome. Very nice.


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 23, 2006)

Love it, and I love your others as well. Your style is really neat.


----------

